# Whopeeee, got my bike out today.



## andyzee (May 20, 2006)

Got in a decent ride, not great especially by my old standards, but I have decided to make an effort this year and it's a good start. Got in a 30 mile ride today at an avg speed of 16 mph. Once again not great, but a start. I'm hoping that by the end of the season I'm good enough to ride with some of you tadpoles.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 21, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Got in a decent ride, not great especially by my old standards, but I have decided to make an effort this year and it's a good start. Got in a 30 mile ride today at an avg speed of 16 mph. Once again not great, but a start. I'm hoping that by the end of the season I'm good enough to ride with some of you tadpoles.


First day out and your rolling 30-miles at a 16-MPH clip...impressive begining...


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2006)

Nah, not the first day, sorry if I gave that impression. It's actually like my 3rd day in the past month. But, it is my first, what I would consider decent ride. The other two were like 15 miles.


----------

